# Stables in Bickerstaffe



## robysfarm (10 May 2013)

Small amount of stables available on Robys Farm in Bickerstaffe Lancashire L39.

DIY, Part, Full or Retirement Livery available.

Large Stables, Indoor, Outdoor, Grass Paddock, All Year Turnout, Tea Room, Good Hacking and easily accessible from the major road network and local towns but in a calm rural setting.

No unatended under 16's, however, children are welcome with an adult.

Pm me for more information.

Thanks

Lizzie


----------



## robysfarm (30 December 2013)

We currently have 1 18x12 stable and possibly (if required) 1 stable which will take up to 15hh due to the height of the roof available for Part, Full or Retirement Livery.


----------



## lizbet (12 January 2014)

robysfarm said:



			Small amount of stables available on Robys Farm in Bickerstaffe Lancashire L39.

DIY, Part, Full or Retirement Livery available.

Large Stables, Indoor, Outdoor, Grass Paddock, All Year Turnout, Tea Room, Good Hacking and easily accessible from the major road network and local towns but in a calm rural setting.

No unatended under 16's, however, children are welcome with an adult.

Pm me for more information.

Thanks

Lizzie
		
Click to expand...

This lady from what i experianced when i met her was so nice.Had a heart of gold and really cared for horses.At the time i was looking they had no indoor so did not move on shame.Made a terriable mistake and moved on a yard up the road that did.OMG!HELL.just HELL.Dont mix them up. Did a week.


----------



## robysfarm (13 January 2014)

Thanks Lizbet really nice to get some good feedback


----------



## robysfarm (17 March 2014)

Up 2 Stables Currently available


----------

